# Rosangelus Y Sus 2000



## bb008

*Rosita Bruji, Felicidades por tus 2.000, bueno ayer los festejamos en "el bufete", así que igual debemos repetirlo...*

*Felicidades Amiga es un placer contar siempre contigo, eres mi apoyo en WR como tú ninguna MI BRUJI...*


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Rosa. Lamento haberme perdido la fiesta del bufete, pero a esto sí que no llego tarde. Por si acaso traigo algo de beber, para que no se se diga.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Namarne

*¡¡FELICES 2.000, ROSA!!* 

Muchas felicidades, Rosa, por tus 2.000 posts, ¡y gracias por compartirlos con todos nosotros! 
(Bueno no todo van a ser flores: esto también es muy hermoso, y esto otro es una preciosidad...) Ya ves que tendrás que "cumplir" muchos más posts para poder con todo ello... aunque yo me ofrezco voluntario para ayudarte. 
Un beso,  
Jordi


----------



## CarolMamkny

¡No pues! ¡Es que esta niña es invencible! 

Felicitaciones y brindemos con un "Toddy" ​


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Felicidades *Rosa*!
Ocupas tanto lugar en estos foros que yo te hacía ya como con 5000 posts...


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELICITACIONES, ROSITA!!, cuando veo que ya contestaste una pregunta, ni me meto, porque sé que está bien contestada . ¡A mí también, como a Víctor, me pareció que habías escrito chiquicientos! *


----------



## Mangato

FELICIDADES!  Con esta lluvia de felicitaciones por los cuatro puntos cardinales estarás empapadita.

Cuídate, de la pulmonía, pues te necesitamos en el Foro.

Besos y a por los 3000

Mangato


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bb008 said:


> * bueno ayer los festejamos en "el bufete", así que igual debemos repetirlo...*


jajjaja estubo muy bueno de verdad, simepre será un placer compartir contigo, tan espontanea y dievertida... Un beso Amiga, te queiro mucho, y gracias por abrir este hilo es un honor porder contar el apoyo de todos los compañeros para animarme a los cuatro mil...
Que bien, que brindamos por adelantado...



Antpax said:


> Muchas Felicidades Rosa. Lamento haberme perdido la fiesta del bufete, pero a esto sí que no llego tarde. Por si acaso traigo algo de beber, para que no se se diga.
> Un abrazo.
> Ant


Gracias Anti, eres muy especial...pero un momento! esas estan friitas? bueno creo que alcanza para los que llegamos de primero... 
un abrazo para ti.



Namarne said:


> Muchas felicidades, Rosa, que detallazo...!!! Me encantan
> (Bueno no todo van a ser flores: esto también es muy hermoso, y esto otro es una preciosidad...) Ya ves que tendrás que "cumplir" muchos más posts para poder con todo ello... aunque yo me ofrezco voluntario para ayudarte.
> te agradezco la ayuda y la de todos, romperé la dieta , por ustedes vale la pena...
> Un beso,
> Gracias Jorge
> Jordi


----------



## ROSANGELUS

CarolMamkny said:


> ¡No pues! ¡Es que esta niña es invencible!
> 
> 
> Felicitaciones y brindemos con un "Toddy"​


Invencible? no vale, ni tanto...solo llegué a cinta naranja...no pego muy duro...
Tomate una de las birritas que trajo Anti! , luego te preparo mi toddy especial 




Víctor Pérez said:


> ¡Felicidades *Rosa*!
> Ocupas tanto lugar en estos foros que yo te hacía ya como con 5000 posts...


En serio, te parece? bueno es que a veces una quiere estar en todo, pero la verdad es que ustedes no dejan mucho espacio...Gracias Don Victor, es todo un honor para mi, contar con la felicitación de uno de los grandes...
besos!



Rayines said:


> *¡¡FELICITACIONES, ROSITA!!, cuando veo que ya contestaste una pregunta, ni me meto, porque sé que está bien contestada ¡A mí también, como a Víctor, me pareció que habías escrito chiquicientos! *


jajaja, Inés que modesta eres, no es para tanto...me haces sonrojar.
un abrazo amiga y gracias por estar aqui y siempre dispuesta a ayudarnos.



Mangato said:


> FELICIDADES! Con esta lluvia de felicitaciones por los cuatro puntos cardinales estarás empapadita.
> Cuídate, de la pulmonía, pues te necesitamos en el Foro.
> Besos y a por los 3000
> Mangato


Dios!  en serio debo cuidarme, de paso soy asmática...
Que lindo hombre gato, gracias por ese apoyo...
por cierto no me gustan los impares, por eso hablé arriba de cuatro mil, pero ni modo debo pasar por allí

Gracias a todos, besos y abrazos grandes!


----------



## Mate

> *¡Felicitaciones, Rosa, por tus primeros 2.0**00!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Un afectuoso saludo,

Mate​


----------



## ToñoTorreón

¡Muchas, muchas y muchas más felicidades de mi parte! Siempre es un placer encontrarte en el foro. Espero seguir haciéndolo durante otros 2,000 post más.

¡Un beso enorme desde México!

Toño


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Enhorabuena Rosa, tu precisión es incuestionable.

Un saludo.

RIU


----------



## horusankh

Pues un poco tarde, pero yo también quiero unirme a las felicitaciones, por cierto, muy bien merecidas.

Gracias por todos tus aportes por supuesto, y espero que sigas acumulando muchos miles más. 

Saludos.


----------



## lamartus

Aquí Lamartus retransmitiendo desde esta gélida mañana en la que aún me quedan muchos abrazos cariñosos que ayuden a mantener el calor (real y metafórico ).

*¡Muchísimas felicidades por tus 2000!* (y no... no te voy a regalar un "maño" para celebrarlo, jajajajajaja)

Aquí mi presente.​


----------



## romarsan

Caramba, esto de participar en tus hilos de congrats se está conviertiendo en un hábito.

FELICES PRÓXIMOS
TROPOCIENTOS MIL

Un abrazo​


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hey Rosa!

Una flor para otra flor... ¡Felicidades por los más de 2000 posts que tienes hasta ahora! No hagas desarreglos que esta época se presta para las crisis de asma, para cualquier consulta sobre el asunto, aquí estamos, que todos queremos verte seguir aportando y ayudando todos los dias a todos los foreros.

Un abrazo,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Mateamargo said:


> Un afectuoso saludo,
> 
> Mate​


Gracias querido MOD, Renegau...
Un Beso 


ToñoTorreón said:


> Espero seguir haciéndolo durante otros 2,000 post más.
> ¡Un beso enorme desde México!
> Toño


Para mi es un placer siempre conseguirte con tu gran seguidilla, mientras yo modestamente hago dos mil tu haces cinco mil  Un beso toño , yo tambien te quiero...



RIU said:


> Hola,
> Enhorabuena Rosa, tu precisión es incuestionable.
> Un saludo.
> RIU


Gracias Riu, tiempo sin verte, que bien....no podias faltar. 



horusankh said:


> Pues un poco tarde, pero yo también quiero unirme a las felicitaciones, por cierto, muy bien merecidas.
> Saludos.


Gracias amigo, seguiremos coincidiendo.  Un beso 




lamartus said:


> *¡Muchísimas felicidades por tus 2000!* (y no... no te voy a regalar un "maño" para celebrarlo, jajajajajaja)
> Aquí mi presente.​


Jajajaja, pero porque, que hice de malo????
Gracias Martica...despues de las friitas de Anti, pues brindaremos todos por todos....



romarsan said:


> Caramba, esto de participar en tus hilos de congrats se está conviertiendo en un hábito.
> Un abrazo​


Gracias Romarsan, que bueno verte por acá, Me contenta mucho, Un Beso. 




ERASMO_GALENO said:


> ¡Hey Rosa!
> Una flor para otra flor... ¡Felicidades por los más de 2000 posts que tienes hasta ahora! No hagas desarreglos que esta época se presta para las crisis de asma, para cualquier consulta sobre el asunto, aquí estamos, que todos queremos verte seguir aportando y ayudando todos los dias a todos los foreros.*.*


Que bello Erasmo, ese detalle me encanta, pasa y te tomas una copita para que brindemos...Un Abrazooo...

Saludos y besos a Todos.


----------



## Domtom

Muchas felicidades por el montonazo de contribuciones que llevas ya, que puedas pronto puedas darnos 2000 más, te necesitamos, Rosangelus.

Un beso,
Lluís


----------



## totor

*¡¡¡un gran beso y todo mi cariño para nuestra forera famosa!!!​*


----------



## krolaina

Rosita, simpática...2000 ya?? qué nivel chica, de felicitación en felicitación eh? A ver cuando nos empiezas a firmar autógrafos que habrá que sacar unas pelillas para los regalos navideños 

FELICIDADES POR ESOS 2000 LLENOS DE SIMPATIA Y AMISTAD, solete.


----------



## mirx

Rosa queirda.

Te felicito no por tus 2000 mil posts, sino porque cada uno vale mil!!! Es muy grato y recomfortante ver participaciones como las tuyas, llenas de sustancia y de algún detalle importante que a otros se nos pasa.

Enhorabuena Rosa, un abrazo prenavideño porque no andaré por aquí pare esas fechas.

_PS: Ya estoy medio envidioso de que todos los que empezaron después que yo, ahora tienen más posts._


----------



## chics

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Felicidades, Rosa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Rosa, la súper venezolana.*

*¿Qué pensabas? ¿Que te había olvidado? Ni mucho menos: que haya dejado de pasearme por el "Sólo español" no quiere decir que no tenga en cuenta a las personas más entrañables de ese espacio y tú, sin lugar a dudas, eres una de sus reinas.*

*Gracias por tu simpatía y espontaneidad, te lo digo de todo corazón .*

*Muchos besos/Molts petons desde Barcelona a Caracas, para ti y para esos hombres tan guapísimos que tienes en casa (¡MENUDA SUERRRRRRRRRRRTEEEEE!)*

*Montse/Tradu des del Poble-sec, avui amb el fred *​


----------



## alexacohen

Lo siento muchísimo, Rosangelus, llego tarde como siempre.
Felicidades por tus dos mil (que me imagino que ya no son dos mil, sino dos mil algo).
¡Y que cumplas muchos más!

Alexa


----------



## Aviador

Rosa,

siento llegar tarde. Es que anduve algunos días por las nubes  y me acabo de enterar del acontecimiento. *¡Enhorabuena!* .

Como novato en estas lides, sólo puedo mirar con envidia tan impresionante marca (¿me aguantarán tanto?).

Felicidades.


----------



## Fernita

Mil disculpas por llegar tan tarde. Y 2000 felicitaciones para ti, Rosangelus.
Un fuerte abrazo desde Buenos Aires,
Fernita.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Pues... No puede haber una celebración venezolana sin que al menos la cuarta parte de los invitados llegue _full _tarde... De otra manera, la fiesta sería de cualquier otra nacionalidad (o de puros _pipiris nice_. O sea, _hello?_). 

Hablando en serio (seré alguna vez capaz de semejante atrocidad?!?!?!  ..... ), muchas felicitaciones, Rosita. Es un placer leer tus aportes, siempre colaboradores y con el indiscutible toque caraqueño, casi casi hasta con sabor a arepita "catira" y conleche servido en vasito de plástico. 

Gracias por compartir con nosotros la sabiduría idiomática y cultural que provee recorrer la Sucursal del Cielo de polo a polo, es decir, de Palo Verde a Propatria, brincandito por El Valle-La Rinconada y Caricuao-Los Teques de vez en cuando también... 

A ver cuándo cuadramos para unas soleras/polarcitas/similares entre las tres, con la autorísima de este hilo meeeeeesssmmooooo (¿Te suena un viernes de 'sólo chicas' en el San Ignacio? Digo, ya que Las Mercedes se tranca tanto en diciembre...). Y si no les provocan unas birritas -está haciendo como frío, no?-, pues nos vamos a Miga's o a Danubio, y pedimos unos Toddy's como para _lamberse_ la taza. 

*¡FELICIDADES, ROSITA!*​


----------



## CarolMamkny

Pensé que habían llamado mi nombre

¿Alguien dijo “Toody”?


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Domtom said:


> Muchas felicidades por el montonazo de contribuciones que llevas ya, que puedas pronto puedas darnos 2000 más, te necesitamos, Rosangelus.
> Un beso,
> Lluís


Gracias Luis, mi compañero y amigo.... 
Un beso!




totor said:


> *¡¡¡un gran beso y todo mi cariño para nuestra forera famosa!!!​*


pero que honor, contar con tu aprecio...Un Abrazo, y saludos a la creadora de tu bello avatar...




krolaina said:


> Rosita, simpática...2000 ya?? qué nivel chica, de felicitación en felicitación eh? A ver cuando nos empiezas a firmar autógrafos que habrá que sacar unas pelillas para los regalos navideños
> FELICIDADES POR ESOS 2000 LLENOS DE SIMPATIA Y AMISTAD, solete.


Gracias carolina,, si amiga como pasa el tiempo ah?..
Los autografos, serán allá en madrid, el proximo año si Dios quiere...
Explicame amiga que son "pelillas"??? 



mirx said:


> Rosa queirda.
> Te felicito no por tus 2000 mil posts, sino porque cada uno vale mil!!! Es muy grato y recomfortante ver participaciones como las tuyas, llenas de sustancia y de algún detalle importante que a otros se nos pasa.
> _PS: Ya estoy medio envidioso de que todos los que empezaron después que yo, ahora tienen más posts._


Que lindo Mirx, siempre tan atento, Un beso...
Sé que es una sana envidia 




chics said:


> ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Felicidades, Rosa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


Gracias Chics, nos seguimos viendo


----------



## bb008

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Pues... No puede haber una celebración venezolana sin que al menos la cuarta parte de los invitados llegue _full _tarde... De otra manera, la fiesta sería de cualquier otra nacionalidad (o de puros _pipiris nice_. O sea, _hello?_).
> 
> Hablando en serio (seré alguna vez capaz de semejante atrocidad?!?!?!  ..... ), muchas felicitaciones, Rosita. Es un placer leer tus aportes, siempre colaboradores y con el indiscutible toque caraqueño, casi casi hasta con sabor a arepita "catira" y conleche servido en vasito de plástico.
> 
> Gracias por compartir con nosotros la sabiduría idiomática y cultural que provee recorrer la Sucursal del Cielo de polo a polo, es decir, de Palo Verde a Propatria, brincandito por El Valle-La Rinconada y Caricuao-Los Teques de vez en cuando también...
> 
> A ver cuándo cuadramos para unas soleras/polarcitas/similares entre las tres, con la autorísima de este hilo meeeeeesssmmooooo (¿Te suena un viernes de 'sólo chicas' en el San Ignacio? Digo, ya que Las Mercedes se tranca tanto en diciembre...). Y si no les provocan unas birritas -está haciendo como frío, no?-, pues nos vamos a Miga's o a Danubio, y pedimos unos Toddy's como para _lamberse_ la taza.
> 
> 
> *¡FELICIDADES, ROSITA!*​


 
De antemano te digo que esta autorísima meeeeeesssssmaaaaaa va a cualquier "bufete" que se presente en el camino, para el toddy, las birritas y cualquier otra bebida fría o caliente..., así que dicha invitación *"la cual acepto"* sin arrepentimiento.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> *Rosa, la súper venezolana.*​


Hola mi querida Traduc... que bueno verte por aca 


TraductoraPobleSec said:


> *¿Qué pensabas? ¿Que te había olvidado? *





TraductoraPobleSec said:


> *Muchos besos/Molts petons desde Barcelona a Caracas, para ti y para esos hombres tan guapísimos que tienes en casa (¡MENUDA SUERRRRRRRRRRRTEEEEE!)*
> *Montse/Tradu des del Poble-sec, avui amb el fred *​


Pues si, la verdad pensé que me habias olvidado...:O pero ya qveo que no, que bueno de verdad es una sorpresa... Un abrazo caluroso, con mucho cariño...
(de que hablas? con eso de los hombres guspisimos de donde...???) no veo al Banderas por acá  ​ 




alexacohen said:


> Lo siento muchísimo, Rosangelus, llego tarde como siempre.





alexacohen said:


> Felicidades por tus dos mil (que me imagino que ya no son dos mil, sino dos mil algo).
> 
> ¡Y que cumplas muchos más!
> Alexa​


 
Bueno , pero esto está lleno de sorpresas ah! que bien, Gracias Alexa. No preocuparse por llegar tarde, en Venezuela eso no es nada raro, por lo cual ni me dí cuanta de la hora  adelante...​ 



Aviador said:


> Rosa
> siento llegar tarde. Es que anduve algunos días por las nubes y me acabo de enterar del acontecimiento. *¡Enhorabuena!* .
> 
> Como novato en estas lides, sólo puedo mirar con envidia tan impresionante marca (¿me aguantarán tanto?).
> Felicidades.​


 
Gracias Señor volador...nada de envidias, vamos de la mano...

(y, que si son aguantadores?)​




Fernita said:


> Mil disculpas por llegar tan tarde. Y 2000 felicitaciones para ti, Rosangelus.






Fernita said:


> Un fuerte abrazo desde Buenos Aires,
> 
> Fernita.​


 
Gracias Fernita, tan linda y tierna como siempre ​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Eva Maria said:


> Llego tarde, pero llego, que no es poco, tratándose de _moi_.
> Rosangelus, felicidades por tamaña gesta de haber llegado a 2.000 posts!
> "...siempre nos quedará Toddy..."
> Eva Maria


Pues si, Eva, solo que llegues ya es bastante  aunque ya a estas horas de la fiesta, pues solo queda toddy para brindar...Gracias Eva.



Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Pues... No puede haber una celebración venezolana sin que al menos la cuarta parte de los invitados llegue _full _tarde... De otra manera, la fiesta sería de cualquier otra nacionalidad (o de puros _pipiris nice_. O sea, _hello?_).
> Hola mi querida Sweetie, tiempo no?!!!!
> que bueno que viniste, esta fiesta sin ti, no fuese ni la cuarta parte...
> Ya le he dicho a varios por allí, que no se preocupen por la hora, en Venezuela, ni nos damos cuenta de que hora es (cuando de rumba se trata)
> 
> Hablando en serio (seré alguna vez capaz de semejante atrocidad?!?!?! muchas felicitaciones, Rosita. Es un placer leer tus aportes, siempre colaboradores y con el indiscutible toque caraqueño, casi casi hasta con sabor a arepita "catira" y conleche servido en vasito de plástico.
> Gracias amiga, por esas felicitaciones tan serias   _SALUD!!!_
> 
> A ver cuándo cuadramos para unas soleras/polarcitas/similares entre las tres, con la autorísima de este hilo meeeeeesssmmooooo (¿Te suena un viernes de 'sólo chicas' en el San Ignacio? Digo, ya que Las Mercedes se tranca tanto en diciembre...). Y si no les provocan unas birritas -está haciendo como frío, no?-, pues nos vamos a Miga's o a Danubio, y pedimos unos Toddy's como para _lamberse_ la taza.
> Ufff. esto está muy tentador...
> Bb, iremos al Buefete???
> *¡FELICIDADES, ROSITA!*


Cuando quieras Sweetie, avisenme no más...



CarolMamkny said:


> Pensé que habían llamado mi nombre
> ¿Alguien dijo “Toody”?


Jejejej, que linda Carol. si aun queda un poco...aunque la leche esta escasa



bb008 said:


> De antemano te digo que esta autorísima meeeeeesssssmaaaaaa va a cualquier "bufete" que se presente en el camino, para el toddy, las birritas y cualquier otra bebida fría o caliente..., así que dicha invitación *"la cual acepto"* sin arrepentimiento.


, antes o despues del niño jesus?


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

bb008 said:


> De antemano te digo que esta autorísima meeeeeesssssmaaaaaa va a cualquier "bufete" que se presente en el camino, ...


Entonces, doctorísima, fije usted la hora, que Rosita y yo te fijamos la cuenta a la tarjeta. 


> ...para el toddy, las birritas y cualquier otra bebida fría o caliente...,


¿Ambas dos *e *inclusive? 


> ...así que dicha invitación *"la cual acepto"* sin arrepentimiento.


Ja ja!  Pilas, no me vayan a llevar presa por golpista... al bolsillo será, ¿o a quién no le queda golpeado luego de un viernes de rumba en Caracas? 


ROSANGELUS said:


> Venezuelan_sweetie said:
> 
> 
> 
> (blah blah de Sweetie)
> Hola mi querida Sweetie, tiempo no?!!!!
> que bueno que viniste, esta fiesta sin ti, no fuese ni la cuarta parte...
> Ya le he dicho a varios por allí, que no se preocupen por la hora, en Venezuela, ni nos damos cuenta de que hora es (cuando de rumba se trata)
Click to expand...

Je je... Cierto, no sería ni la cuarta parte... pero de la asistencia! Porque sabemos que invitar a un venezolano a una fiesta es invitarlo a él, a su pareja, sus hermanos, hermanas, cuñados, concuñados, suegros, tíos políticos, ex-novios y ex-novias de los hijos de los compañeros de trabajo, los amiguitos de los primos del vecino, y hasta el periquito del vigilante del edificio de al lado! Y es cierto que andaba perdida... Menos mal que me encontré!  


> (...más blah blah)
> Gracias amiga, por esas felicitaciones tan serias. _SALUD!!!_


¿Cuándo me iré a reformar? 


> A ver cuándo cuadramos para unas soleras/polarcitas/similares entre las tres, con la autorísima de este hilo meeeeeesssmmooooo (¿Te suena un viernes de 'sólo chicas' en el San Ignacio? Digo, ya que Las Mercedes se tranca tanto en diciembre...). Y si no les provocan unas birritas -está haciendo como frío, no?-, pues nos vamos a Miga's o a Danubio, y pedimos unos Toddy's como para _lamberse_ la taza.
> Ufff. esto está muy tentador...
> Bb, iremos al Buefete???
> *¡FELICIDADES, ROSITA!*
> Cuando quieras Sweetie, avisenme no más...


Uy, y eso está más tentador todavía! Como ves, ya está cuadrado que la paisana paga... 

Besitos y abracitos,
Otra paisana.


----------



## bb008

Entonces, doctorísima, fije usted la hora, que Rosita y yo te fijamos la cuenta a la tarjeta.  *Seguro la hora después del trabajo y sino preguntale a Rosa cuantas veces van...* *(yo uso azul, por que el rojo es pavoso y tanto que me gustaba ese color...)* ¿Ambas dos *e *inclusive? Ja ja!  Pilas, no me vayan a llevar presa por golpista... al bolsillo será, *Para nada Bruji, nos tendrán que meter preso a todos...* *además tenemos un "bufete" completo para que nos defienda* 
Besitos y abracitos,
Otra paisana.[/quote]


Rosa mejor no pudo ir tus 2000 post, Felicidades mi Bruji, que por cierto Bailey's cumplió 33 añitos ami, que tal...un bailey's por tí... y por la dulce Sweetie.


----------



## Eugin

Rosita, perdón por mi demora , pero no podía faltar a tremendo acontecimiento....

 Gracias por compartir con nosotros tanta sabiduría y regalarnos cada día un poquito más de tu amistad, compañerismo y amabilidad  En esta oportunidad, yo te obsequio este presente. Elige el color que más te guste, pero déjame el lila para mí  

 ¡Felicitaciones y disfruta de todas estas expresiones de cariño !!!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Jeromed said:


> ¡Hola Ros!!!!!!!
> Hola ratoncito lindo como estas, no te veia desde la fiesta aquella , recuerdas en la que hacian cola para verte o pedirte algo nose...
> 
> Pensé que andabas buscando por ahí una cola, la del ratoncito Jerry...Bueno, te digo que te apresures porque pronto se nos pone larga y pesada como las que se arman para ir a Prados del Este, o mejor, a la Guaira.
> Has estado en caracas? o eres de caracas... echa tu cuento como e'
> 
> Bueno, ahora sí en serio, ¡te felicito por tanto mensaje! Espero que sean muchos, muchos más. Para que sigamos aprendiendo y divirtiéndonos todos, con algo de despelote.
> Ah y pido disculpas por mi POSTergada llegada, pero es que eso de las colas le complica mucho a uno la vida.
> Tranquilo, eres bienvenido a cualquier hora.
> 
> Un abrazo,
> Jer


 


Eugin said:


> Rosita, perdón por mi demora , pero no podía faltar a tremendo acontecimiento....
> Gracias por compartir con nosotros tanta sabiduría y regalarnos cada día un poquito más de tu amistad, compañerismo y amabilidad  En esta oportunidad, yo te obsequio este presente. Elige el color que más te guste, pero déjame el lila para mí
> ¡Felicitaciones y disfruta de todas estas expresiones de cariño !!!


Gracias Eugin, que bueno tenerte por acá. nada de pedir perdon y gracias por las felicitaciones...
Me quedo con la Rosadita...Bellas todas


----------



## mirk

Kerida Roza, mhuchaz felisidadez! (¿qué mejor regalo, que 4 palabras para tu amplia corrección? ) Que sean otros 2,000.

Abrazo,

Mirk


----------



## ROSANGELUS

mirk said:


> Kerida Roza, mhuchaz felisidadez!   (¿qué mejor regalo, que 4 palabras para tu amplia corrección? ) Que sean otros 2,000.
> 
> Abrazo,
> 
> Mirk


Gracias Mirk. tiempo sin verte, y que mejor que esta ocasión 

Correccion:
Qerrida Rroxa, Muxhas Felijitajiones!...
Complacido?

Un abrazo Mirk y de nuevo gracias...


----------



## Cristina.

Muchaz felisidadez, querida Rozangeluz.
Eres la krolaina venesolana, ziempre de buen humor. ¿Nunca te enfadaz?
Ez un plaser leer tuz poztz, ziempre ze aprende algo. 
Ya veo que haz vuelto a poner laz fotoz de tuz hijoz, ¿no tendrá algo que ver la Montse (TPS)?
Bueno, felicidades, campeona, ozita.


----------



## alexacohen

> Bueno , pero esto está lleno de sorpresas ah! que bien, Gracias Alexa. No preocuparse por llegar tarde, en Venezuela eso no es nada raro, por lo cual ni me dí cuanta de la hora  adelante...


Querida Rosangelus, no estés sorprendida. 
Me caes muy bien, como decimos por aquí. Y aún mejor desde que te portaste tan maravillosamente en tu anterior hilo.
Muy poca gente se habría comportado tan estupendamente como tú.
¡Gracias!
Y.... ¡Chapeau!

Ale


----------



## UVA-Q

Pues casi un mes después, pero no quise dejar pasar la oportunidad de felicitarte.

Un abrazo!!!!!!!
Saludos


----------



## aceituna

Pues me viene bien que hayas sacado el hilo de nuevo a la primera página, Uva-q, porque a mí también se me había pasado...

¡Un besazo, Rosita! ¡¡Muchísimas felicidades!!

Inés


----------



## ROSANGELUS

UVA-Q said:


> Pues casi un mes después, pero no quise dejar pasar la oportunidad de felicitarte.
> 
> Un abrazo!!!!!!!
> Saludos


Gracias! no importa el tiempo el cual no existe realmente, bienvenida a mi hilo 



aceituna said:


> Pues me viene bien que hayas sacado el hilo de nuevo a la primera página, Uva-q, porque a mí también se me había pasado...
> 
> ¡Un besazo, Rosita! ¡¡Muchísimas felicidades!!
> 
> Inés


Gracias inécita, imagino que estabas de vacaciones, ya que te extrañaba por acá...
No desaprovechas ninguna oportunidad... eh?

Gracias y besos.


----------



## Fernita

*Rosita: *

*espero no haber llegado demasiado tarde al festejo que *

*te merecés.*

_*Pero dicen por ahí que nunca es tarde *_

_*cuando la dicha es buena y por eso:*_

*¡¡¡Mis felicitaciones  y un gran abrazo!!!*

*Fernita.*
**​


----------



## UVA-Q

ROSANGELUS said:


> Gracias! no importa el tiempo el cual no existe realmente, bienvenida a mi hilo ...
> 
> Muchas gracias Rosy!!!! Un abrazo


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Gracias Fernita, claro que nunca es tarde... y demasiado...bueno! un poquito tarde tal vez  pero nunca es demasiado tarde...

saludos y besos
Rosangelus


----------



## Fernita

ROSANGELUS said:


> Gracias Fernita, claro que nunca es tarde... y demasiado...bueno! un poquito tarde tal vez  pero nunca es demasiado tarde...
> 
> saludos y besos
> Rosangelus


 
Ay, ay, ay ... ¡qué vergüenza! Ahora te escribo en "porteño": ¡No sabés la vergüenza que me da! No tengo perdón...
Más de chiquicientas mil disculpas.


----------



## valdo

Hola Rosangelos,
Desde Letonia te mando mis parabienes...
Me has ayudado mucho con tus aportaciones a mis hilos, lo estimo mucho...!!!

Saludos,


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Siempre estoy a tu orden Valdo, aprendemos todos...

Es un placer para mi.

Saludos
Rosangelus


----------

